
Amazon to remove stack ranking - brad0
http://uk.businessinsider.com/amazon-hunger-games-employee-review-process-change-2016-11?r=US&IR=T
======
cableshaft
About time. I can't believe any tech company, which requires collaboration and
cooperation amongst employees in order to make software, could implement a
system that encourages employees to sabotage each other's work so they can be
higher ranked.

